# Jesus Fuego at Robusto's Cigar Lounge



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Here are a few pix from Friday night's event at Robusto's. I had met Jesus Fuego Wednesday night at a Cigar Cigar event in SugarLand. I was a bit reluctant about going to Robusto's until Troy (boomerd35) was able to get there (as he was shooting a HS football game Friday night), but then decided WTH. I saw Jesus immediately when I walked in the door and he stood up, shook my hand and said, "Glad to see you again Rhonda." How he remembered my name is beyond me. I know I'm the worst when it comes to remembering names, so anyway, I though that was pretty cool. It was a nice relaxing evening. Dan and Lynn were running some specials on the J. Fuego cigars. There was live musical entertainment and a few us CigarLive members had a swell time herfing and chatting with Jesus Fuego. Here are some of the pictures. (I also posted these in the Events section.)









This is how well the J. Fuego is constructed! This is a picture of my stogie that I'd been smoking for about 45 minutes. Jesus asked me if he could "borrow" it for this demonstration. (And yes I did continue smoking it after this photo op! he he)









Jesus Fuego discussing his line of cigars in one of Robusto's beautiful walk-in humidors.


















Dan & Lynn of Robusto's and Richmond Avenue Cigars with Jesus.









Some of the goods.



























The Natural and the Gran Reserva Corojo.









Dan with Bo (sysrock).









Musical entertainment.









Setting up for an impromptu podcast recording.









Quick Q&A with Jesus and Stogie.









Jesus & Stogie









Sysrock chillin'.









Jesus Fuego.









Jesus entertaining us with some interesting conversation on Robusto's outdoor patio.









He had tons of stories.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn, thanks for sharing the pics patefengreen! I Just wish I could have been there... the pics told quite a story thought!  The J. Fuego Gran Reserve Corojo #5 is simply an excellent cigar. These are a new favorite of mine, especially in the petite corona size. Simply wonderful! Congrats and thanks to Jesus for producing such a fine product!

CD


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool shots! Thx for sharing those.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Great pics! I had a J. Fuego Corojo No 1 last night at Robustos, it was an excellent smoke, did have a draw problem half way, but it corrected itself. Very bold flavors!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I need to stop going out of town!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I need to stop going out of town!


Not until next weekend Frank!  I smoked one of the J. Fuego Natural's last night at Robusto's. It was good, but I prefer the Corojo hands down. The Natural was fairly mild. I've had 4 or 5 of these so far and they have all burned nice and even. The corojo is becoming one of my favorites as well. Great flavor!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Some awesome shots; just heard the interview on the podcast too.

Haven't tried anything from their brand before,
but want to pick one up now.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks like an awesome time!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll have to look into those, never heard of them before now. That Robusto's looks like a great place to have a smoke.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Fantastic pics! Looks like it was an amazing event. I am so jealous - I sure wish we had some of these in my neck of the woods.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Awesome pictures. The J. Fuego Corojo is my go-to cigar recently.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That was awesome! Never seen a cigar standing on its own ash!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Man, I wish I lived in the Houston area!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks for sharing the pics! Looks like an awesome time.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

I was so pissed i missed this event at SERIOUS, but i had to work and I just got a new job and i would have been crazy to ask off..


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Those are nice pictures. I always enjoy seeing the pictures when people post about herfs or whatnot.


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics....looks like it was a great time.


----------

